# LGD and deer?



## babsbag (Oct 5, 2012)

I have 2 LGDs that live with my goats and do a great job. They even leave the chickens alone, most of the time. (they don't like new ones)

What I am wondering is do you think the LGD would chase deer out of the orchard if I gave them access to that part of our property at night? We have been here 4 years and the deer have finally discovered that there is something worth stopping by for. They got all my apples and persimmons this year, not to mention the leaves of the new cherry and peach tree. I don't really want to look like a prison yard with 7 foot fences so I was thinking of letting the dogs have access to the orchard at night. Do you think they would keep them away or are the deer too much like goats and the dogs will just accept them as something to protect?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 6, 2012)

I, not being an expert, would think they'd chase them off... They haven't bonded to the deer, so they're foriegn, which is something to be scared of.

If anything the deer might see the dogs and be scared w/o the dogs doing anythng.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 6, 2012)

My Newfoundland, *who is not a LGD*, loves the goats and alpaca and spends much time in the pasture with them.  She HATES deer with a passion and has no trouble discerning who is friend and who is foe. I would think a trained dog would definitely know the difference.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 6, 2012)

We used to have deer eat apples off of our trees at night but they do not come around anymore.  I think the smell of our dog, from years of daily running around the property, might have helped too.


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 6, 2012)

My LGD hates deer also. We have a fence though and the deer have figured out that he cannot get to them. So they stand right next to the fence and taunt him while he is barking his head off. 

I think that just about all LGD will not accept any deer around their "family"


----------



## secuono (Oct 6, 2012)

The deer here ignore my horses and sheep, as long as they don't go after the deer. But dogs, they keep an eye on and if the dog keeps heading towards them or barks, they are gone. 
My LGD barks at the vultures on my silos, I'm very sure she would bark at a deer if she realizes it's not a horse.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a great pyr. and last night some deer wandered into the field behind my house and she went totally nuts!  Hair stood straight up on her back and she was barking and jumping up trying to get over the 5 foot split rail fence.  I'd say your dogs would PROBABLY do the same.


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 7, 2012)

We used to have deer come up to the house...front and back yards! We'd see them in the front yard at night...just nibbling away on our apple trees! First we got the guineas...the deer started being less visible. Still in our back woods...but NOT in our pasture or yards.  Then we got our Shar Gus...now we haven't seen ANY deer...even in our front yard (Gus doesn't "patrol" the front  yard)! The deer can be seen in the large open property next to ours...but they stay away from even our woods now. Gus goes NUTS!

The guineas deter the deer as well...with both NOISE and chasing! Those guineas go after our outdoor cats if they visit the pasture! Those guineas are crazy! (They get our turkeys going too!) You should see them...they run straight for the 'threat/outsider' and circle them with their LOUD, ANNOYING noises! My cats RUN like the dickens away from those things! 

I think your LGD would be fine protecting the orchards...I guess you'd just have to ensure it didn't wander out/away from your property. Good excuse to get another one!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems unanimous, but I will agree.  Yes, the dogs will chase them away.  No need for big prison fences.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW. You give me hope. We have had no deer for the first 4 years and I was thankful. Now that I have created a habit for them (well, for me) it seems they have found us. I have taught my dogs to go through certain gates, they won't climb a fence as they are "hot wire aware" so it should be easy to put the 4' fence up and give them access to the orchard at night. It is too late for this year's apples and persimmons but I know what to do before next spring.

Thank you.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a mule that hates deer.  She runs them out of the pasture!


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 16, 2012)

Before we moved to our new 16 acre farm..it sat.vacant for at least five years..the deer had gotten use to.coming here. My neighbor behind me has complained that he hasn't seen a deer in his property since I moved in.with my Gps and animals......      sorry......
I have seen the poor deer jump out of the woods by our fence only tp be scared to death by five Gps.....lol. I've not seen any on my property. ....so I think they would do the job.


----------

